# Lustige WoW Bilder und Geschichten



## Eatmymoo (16. April 2009)

Guten Abend,

hier das ist ein Thread in dem ihr lustige Geschichte erzählen oder lustige Bilder zeigen könnt.Es ist egal was in eurer Geschichte vorkommt oder wie das Bild aussieht, wichtig ist nur daß es etwas mit WoW zu tun hat.Ich weis nicht ob ihr mein Bild besonderst witzig findet, aber mir egfällt es.

MFG


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

Jau, falsches Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (16. April 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> hier das ist ein Thread in dem ihr lustige Geschichte erzählen oder lustige Bilder zeigen könnt.Es ist egal was in eurer Geschichte vorkommt oder wie das Bild aussieht, wichtig ist nur daß es etwas mit WoW zu tun hat.Ich weis nicht ob ihr mein Bild besonderst witzig findet, aber mir egfällt es.
> 
> MFG



Was schließe ich aus deinem Bild? Du bist Druide, zum Zeitpunkt des Screens in Fluggestalt und fliegtst grade über Brunhildar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...te=%2Blustig%2A


----------

